# Hunted Black Jack Pocket on Reelfoot Lake, Tennessee this week



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

...and thought I'd share a few pics....

Had an awesome time!!!

My FIRST time EVER hunting out of state... I think I spoiled myself at Black Jack Pocket hunting from the "Taj Mahal"... Kitchen right in the blind, and them guides can COOK!


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice pics ......thanks for sure. Looks like a real nice set-up. How many
deks did they set up ? Looks like a bunch.......


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

...one he!! of a blind
Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

great pictures, glad to hear about a good trip


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Mike L said:


> How many deks did they set up ?


Jamie said he has somewhere around 1500 decoys set up.... so that's in the neighborhood of 750 per blind.

They have 2 blinds, and fill the open water behind the blind plum full of decoys, to keep the birds out front.

They serve 2 meals a day in the blind, cooked right in the kitchen built into the blind, and them TN boys can cook!

Got to see numerous eagles, THAT was a treat.... until they stole a dead duck :rant: but seeing an eagle that close was worth it!


----------



## aoblak (Oct 20, 2003)

I have hunted that blind two years in a row, it's a great place to hunt. the pictures are great


----------

